
Gitlab is down - ryan-allen
https://gitlab.com/
======
jonnyscholes
Down from Aus too - can't find anything about it from their status page or
Twitter account. We _just_ moved back from (free) self hosted to a paid hosted
account :(

Edit: Turns out we're both from Aus :party:

~~~
ryan-allen
Yep! I'm sure it'll be up again soon.

EDIT: It's back!

~~~
jonnyscholes
Phew!

